# Very confused about latest labs!



## Pskovmom (Jul 21, 2013)

After my last labs my dr had me come back in for a few more test. I met with him today and his suggestion was to start crushing up my Westhroid before I take and test again in 6 weeks to see if my T4 and T3 improve.

However what concerns me is my latest test.

He ran a thyroglobulin antibody (which I've never had done before). It was 135.4. The range is 0.0 to .9.

He also ran a TPO ab. It was 35, range 0-34. My previous TPO test before my thyroidectomy was in the upper 60's.

Don't these results seem to contradict each other? Or am is misunderstanding their purpose? Can you have Grave's and Hashismotos together? And why would the thyroglobulin antibody be so high? I don't have a thyroid anymore.

For the record the biopsy on my thyroid was negative.

Here's my other latest numbers

free T4 .85 range .82-1.77

tsh .012 range .45-4.5

free T3 3.2 range 2.0-4.4

Any insight would be appreciated. My dr did not seem concerned with the thyroglobulin test. Said he would retest and see what the numbers looked. Just seemed like a really high number to me for someone that doesn't have a thyroid.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

How long have you been on your current dose? It looks more to me like you need a slight dose increase.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I have sent you a link via PM; please follow due diligence and read it.

You should not have any Thyroglobulin Ab.................................; at all.

Cannot paste links in the posts; that is why I sent it PM.


----------



## Pskovmom (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks for the link Andros. I'm not very concerned about cancer since my thyroid was biopsied twice. Both times negative. However I am concerned that I may have another autoimmune disease. I just don't seem to have any symptoms currently.

My mother had RA, so that's kind of where my mind is going.

Is endometriosis an autoimmune disease? Because I know for sure I have that


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Did you get a pathology report on your thyroid after your TT? That's a really, really concerning number. A biopsy only gets a little bit of the cells...it's very likely the needle missed the troublesome cells. Without a thyroid, it's entirely within the realm of possibilities (possibly very likely) that you have cancerous cells in your lymph nodes.


----------



## Pskovmom (Jul 21, 2013)

I did get the pathology report after my TT. All nodules were tested as well as some parathyroids that got engulfed by my angry thyroid. Everything was negative.


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes Endometriosis is an autoimmune disease, and sadly the treatments can kind of suck for it still as well as the understanding for it. Some top experts believe we are born with the misplaced cells, as many women with the disease have symptoms from around the first period on.

It is always good to get checked out but remember the only definitive diagnosis is found through surgery. Wish they would find a way to fix that too.


----------

